
Steve Sasson, a young engineer at Kodak, invented the digital camera in 1975 - bookofjoe
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/11/22/AR2010112207337.html
======
bookofjoe
1978 patent:
[https://patents.google.com/patent/US4131919](https://patents.google.com/patent/US4131919)

